# What smoker to buy???



## coltdogg (Jan 3, 2018)

I been looking at a lot of smokers the last few weeks.  I was running a masterbuilt electric smoker for the last few years. This smoker was hit and miss.  some things would come out real good but most time it would come out like trash. At first I thought it was just me, but after reading up on them, and then talking to my brother in law, they all seem to be like that.

Well about 2 months a go I sold my combo grill (Gas/Charcoal Grill) and the smoker I had no luck on and got to the point I want to go to wood.  The one I had was about 20 years that was way to big for just me.   and when I moved I let it go.   

When I got to the point to go with wood my first pick was  OK Joe's.  At $600.00 point for a rev. flow I thought I was going to go that rout. As I read up on the newer Joe's, I just did not like the idea of all the mods. I wanted it to be more right out of the gate. I know I would spend time with cutting and welding on it.  That just was not a big selling point for me.   As I said, the price was right but that was it.  As I did talk to my wife, I want one that will be the last one I will ever need to buy. So this is where the hunt begins.  

Before I get into them just yet, here is what I am going to do with it.  I got a family of four. Will be doing cook outs for extended family, friends and so one. I am going to smoke briskets, ribs ( LOTS of ribs) Fish crabs, cheese, and things like that. So with all that in mind, I want a Horizontal chamber, and a vertical chamber.  

So with me being out of the wood smokers for years, I thought the only way to get what I want is to look for a older Joe's.   As I start to do a lot of reading, I found the Horizon Ranger 20. At first, that was the one I want, and I am going to get it. Then I found the Bell Fab, and the Yoder.  The plus about all 3 brands is that I can drive and pick them up as I am here in OKLA. So their will be no shipping charges. (Big plus for me)

I like the Bell Fab as he is 20 min. down the road and after talking with him, he is one of the nices guys I have meet in a very long time.   The bad, he did not want to make a round Vertical chamber. He wanted to make a box. I guess that is OK, but not what I want. So If I go with the Bell Fab I got to talk him into it.

The Horizon is the first pick. as I do have a horizon 16" patriot grill is it is very nice for a grill.  (Needless to say I just pick it up this week, and used it for the first time last night. But I only paid $40.00 for it, and so far I do like it a lot.   Now I did also go to bass pro and looked at the Ranger 16.   The only thing I did not like about it is the 2nd chamber door did not want to stay closed  but that may be because it was a display model.  

Then the last... The Yoder Durango 20.  The only thing I know about them is what I read. I am not sure if I will make a 3 hour drive just to look at one.  I did read the guys that have them do love them, but other then that I do not know a thing about them.


As said, this I hope to be my last Smoker!  So yes I am buying one bigger then I need. and I do want one that is min of 0.250.     I know with what I picked out I will be about $2000.00 for the smoker.        I have been reading a lot on here over the years, but this is my first post.     Thank you all for your time and input...


----------



## radio (Jan 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm curious why you dislike a rectangular cooking chamber?  I've cooked in round chambers for many years and have often wished mine were rectangular instead.  When loading the grate with meat, it is not unusual to get frustrated trying to position larger cuts of meat so they don't touch the curved cooking chamber.  This is especially true when using rib racks or cooking several pork butts.  This wouldn't be an issue with a straight sided cooking chamber as the design allows much more room for tall items.
Personally, I would go with the square/rectangular custom build or the Yoder rather than one out of a box as I was not happy with the OK Joes I bought some time ago due to door sealing issues like you noticed in the Horizon you looked at.
Good luck in your selection and keep us posted on what you get


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 4, 2018)

coltdogg said:


> I been looking at a lot of smokers the last few weeks.  I was running a masterbuilt electric smoker for the last few years. This smoker was hit and miss.  some things would come out real good but most time it would come out like trash. At first I thought it was just me, but after reading up on them, and then talking to my brother in law, they all seem to be like that.



Not sure where you read up on MES smokers to get the idea that they were trash? From what I read before purchasing one they seem to produce great results smoking anything. From my limited experience with mine I haven't had a problem turning out great products.
In my opinion if you can't turn out great smoked product using the easy to use MES your not going to have any better luck with a wood unit.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 4, 2018)

Now coming from a wood burner, have you ever thought of pellets. I never wanted to own one, but I bought one for my son, and that cooker is great, adjustable temps, and holds them great, adjustable smoke levels as well, you can even grill on it.
I love it so much I want one, it a Silverbac, from Grilla Grills, check it out.


----------



## noxwaste (Jan 19, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> Not sure where you read up on MES smokers to get the idea that they were trash? From what I read before purchasing one they seem to produce great results smoking anything. From my limited experience with mine I haven't had a problem turning out great products.
> In my opinion if you can't turn out great smoked product using the easy to use MES your not going to have any better luck with a wood unit.



A lot of the issues I had with my MES is the temperature fluctuations. That thing would range from being 5 degrees off at times to being 50 degrees off at times. It was a very hit or miss smoker for me. I wouldn't say the food I made was trash, I just couldn't ever give an exact answer on "When is dinner going to be ready?" when asked because it varied wildly depending on what the thermostat was going to do.

Want to smoke in cold temperatures? Forget about it. I tried smoking a brisket overnight in 15 degree weather and that thing wouldn't get above 180 for NOTHING.



coltdogg said:


> I been looking at a lot of smokers the last few weeks.  I was running a masterbuilt electric smoker for the last few years. This smoker was hit and miss.  some things would come out real good but most time it would come out like trash. At first I thought it was just me, but after reading up on them, and then talking to my brother in law, they all seem to be like that.



I didn't want to quote your entire post and turn this reply into a gigantic wall, but I just recently purchased the Grilla Grill Silverbac. I did a TON of research on this, the Rec Tec, and the Traeger. Everything I read and every video I watched and every review I saw pointed to the Silverbac. It finally arrived at my home yesterday and I got it put together. I'm using it for the first time tonight to smoke a pizza and chicken wings and then I'll have a brisket on it overnight tonight.

I can tell you that I have never in my life felt a BBQ pit (be it grill, smoker, etc.) that feels this well built and solid. I can see this thing lasting for MANY years despite any technical malfunctions it could possibly have. However the parts are relatively cheap to replace, and with a 4-year warranty is was a no brainer for me to buy it. It's sitting on my back porch right now.. I know she's thinking about me like I'm thinking about her haha.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm glad to hear you did the research and looked into the Silverbac, like I said bought one for my son, and it's a beauty.
Smokes and grills, holds the temps great and produces great food.

Don't forget to break it in with a good hot burn.  Good Luck


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 19, 2018)

noxwaste said:


> It's sitting on my back porch right now.. I know she's thinking about me like I'm thinking about her haha.



Careful, this is a family friendly site. I can see this could get a little heated if we don't nip it in the bud.:D:D:D


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't think he meant any harm Reverend grillmonkey :confused:

Oh and if you can, send a little blessing my way, I need it in here. :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

noxwaste said:


> *A lot of the issues I had with my MES is the temperature fluctuations. That thing would range from being 5 degrees off at times to being 50 degrees off at times. It was a very hit or miss smoker for me. I wouldn't say the food I made was trash, I just couldn't ever give an exact answer on "When is dinner going to be ready?" when asked because it varied wildly depending on what the thermostat was going to do.
> 
> Want to smoke in cold temperatures? Forget about it. I tried smoking a brisket overnight in 15 degree weather and that thing wouldn't get above 180 for NOTHING.*
> 
> ...




Shoulda got that one fixed.
That's not normal.
I have none of those problems with any of my MES units over 9 years.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 19, 2018)

Ya know what BearCarver, I'm kinda in the market for a new smoker that is a somewhat of a, set it and forget it.
Someone recommended the MES and I looked at some YouTube stuff and reviews.
Everything looks great on the surface and I like the MES for what it is.
But I am concerned out the thin walls and air leaks, especially for me up here in the northeaster US.
Are the MES really air tight, especially on windy days?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Ya know what BearCarver, I'm kinda in the market for a new smoker that is a somewhat of a, set it and forget it.
> Someone recommended the MES and I looked at some YouTube stuff and reviews.
> Everything looks great on the surface and I like the MES for what it is.
> But I am concerned out the thin walls and air leaks, especially for me up here in the northeaster US.
> Are the MES really air tight, especially on windy days?




With an MES, like many other things, you can get one that has electronics problems, and other things that are mentioned here & there on this forum.
However I don't think I can think of any complaints about not being insulated well enough, or any leaks.

The only place an MES can lose heat easily would be the top vent. I keep my Top Vent open fully all the time, while smoking, except when it's windy out. Then I'll generally adjust it down to between slightly open and 1/2 way open, depending on how much wind there is.
Some say the glass in the door is a big heat loss, but I never saw that, and IMHO I believe that to be another excuse for just not wanting a window in the door, along with not wanting to keep it clean.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 20, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Ya know what BearCarver, I'm kinda in the market for a new smoker that is a somewhat of a, set it and forget it.
> Someone recommended the MES and I looked at some YouTube stuff and reviews.
> Everything looks great on the surface and I like the MES for what it is.
> But I am concerned out the thin walls and air leaks, especially for me up here in the northeaster US.
> Are the MES really air tight, especially on windy days?



MES and thin walls just doesn't go together, when I first got my unit during the 275 degree burn off I ran my hand all around the outside of the box and while it was warmer then the ambient temp there was no noticeable hot areas. At 275 you don't want to touch the glass for very long as its definitely hot but the rest of the box is very well insulated. My door seals up very well and with the MES adjustable door latch one shouldn't have any leaks around the door.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 20, 2018)

Well thanks for all the info, I appreciate it.
At least you don't have a problem chattin with me, like others :confused:


----------

